# Best reef tank



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/totm/index.php


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

~







~


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

You werent lying. Look at those Chromis...schooling like they would in nature...amazing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow...that's all i can really say.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

amazeing


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its just nice looking cuz its huge.. 
but when it comes to quality of the corals and aquascaping..

this is the best in the world in my opinion


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Holly f*ck, great picssss


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

jiggy said:


> its just nice looking cuz its huge..
> but when it comes to quality of the corals and aquascaping..
> 
> this is the best in the world in my opinion


They just packed as many corals as possible in there.

Still nice colours tho.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i do beleive that is an assload of corals. the first original pic is the tank of the month on RC


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

jiggy did you look at any of the other photos, that tank is a loaded with as many corals and collors as the tank that you posted. But truly either one of those is


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Care to calculate how much those corals cost?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hmm i am guessing that the one on rc is well upwards of 100 k. just look at all of thos sps i figure that those are 100 a pop. lighting is probably 4-5 g's, all that live rock mabey 10-15 thousand. fish 1000, skimmer probably over 1 g, al of the other tank's, sumps, pumps, dosers, computers, and not to mention the display tank that was custom built by a glass company. Also the costs of construction of house around it, the pillars to supporrt it, and the specalists to set the tank up. Plus i am sure that there is montholy bill of a company that helps to keep that thing in check.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

each one of those sps were most likely bought as colonies already, not grown as frags.. colonies r usually like $100 for so so ones, those acros r nice as hell, so im guessing $150-300 each.. those guys r most likely using deltec everything (skimmer, reactor, etc..) for the skimmer/s alone im guessing $2000+.. and the powerheads are most likely the controllable tunze streams.. they r like $700 a piece.. each one of those reflectors r probably at least $800 by itself without the halides


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Amazing... I could stare at a tank like that all day and never get bored. That makes my 55 gallon seem pretty insignificant but I guess we all start somewhere!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

lotsofish said:


> Amazing... I could stare at a tank like that all day and never get bored. That makes my 55 gallon seem pretty insignificant but I guess we all start somewhere!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brian


You can add a piece at a time and have a mini version of that tank.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow his tank is giant! that is amazing.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Can u say money pit. if he can spend 100 K on a reef i wanna see wut he drives.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

probably a bicycle since the friggin tank made him broke


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

well I dont know what kind of tax laws they have where he is, but In the US you could possibly write alot of it off as a business expense since it is displayed in his place of business. Im no CPA though...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i didnt notice that. but yes here you could write the whole thing off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

If he did that, I thin khe would get the boot :laugh:


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

which tank are you talking about costing 100k?


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

the one thats like 80 feet long


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

this thread has given me an erection


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i think you need to go get


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't know man, my 2.5g Convict plastic jawnt, might just be a tincey bit better than that.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Jebus said:


> Can u say money pit. if he can spend 100 K on a reef i wanna see wut he drives.


One of those massive squid...


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

that is sick..


----------

